# The Newport Contemporary Music Festival



## celinencmfri

Hello everyone,

I would like to inform you all about the inaugural season of the Newport Contemporary Music Festival, which will take place the summer of 2017 in Newport, Rhode Island, USA.

The festival's goal is to further the creation of contemporary music through innovative concerts and events that incorporate all music that is considered contemporary, ranging from Pierre Boulez, James Taylor, Philip Glass, The Beatles, Jazz, Film Music, and everything in between. We also aim to commission a wide variety of composers and create an education program that provides students with hands on experiences with world class visiting artists.

The Newport Contemporary Music Festival will invite the world's most experienced and renowned musicians, and students should have access to them, free of charge. The students will have master classes with visiting composers and musicians, small seminars on how to go about choosing higher level education, and smaller courses on copyright laws, marketing and networking. In addition, the resident festival ensemble would be comprised of professionals and students, exposing the students to a professional atmosphere, connections and experience playing a vast repertoire of music, motivating them to pursue their professional careers in Rhode Island.

To learn more about the festival, please visit our official website at http://ncmfri.org

If it's of interest, please like our facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/pg/Newport-Contemporary-Music-Festival-836304719837213/

Thanks for reading!
Celine Lamache


----------



## Pugg

If it only was in my neighbourhood.


----------

